# Encendido a control remoto



## jean pierre (Oct 3, 2006)

amigos estoy en un proyecto de automatizar un automovil . entre los cuales se encuentra el encendido a control remoto pero resulta que no dispongo de circuito alguno para el encendido .
me sugieren que compre el kit de encendido pero eso no tendria ninguna gracia; la idea es diseñarlo uno mismo.
les agradeceria de todo corazon si alguien dispone de los circuitos y me los podria facilitar o del sitio de internet donde se encuentre. gracias


----------



## sundark (Oct 7, 2006)

programa una MSP430 o algun micro... y conectale en la entrada algun dispositivo de  comuncacion... onda le envias una señal desde akgun lugar y este haria q prendiese tu automovil...
eso .. 
si tu idea es lucrativa..  te cobraré por ello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

te estaré vigilando
ajajaj 
chauu 
espero aerte ayudado!


----------

